# My Current Brood



## omahapied (Aug 29, 2010)

First off, my two ASF, Melvin (male) and Asia (female). 















My oldest mouse, Penelope. Suffice to say, she has a lot of her plate. 








As soon as Penny leaves her litter, her "protector" moves in. 








For whatever reason, Melvin and Asia treat Penelope as one of their own. I don't think its common for the two types to live together but for whatever reason these three do just fine. 
- - - - -
My newest litter, less than 24 hours old... got the mom from a feeder breeder. I don't plan to hang onto her for long - have a few people interested in her. 








The lone adult male in my group, and his predecessor. 
















- - - - - 
Last but not least, my new girls. Could really use some color ID. 








I'm a sucker for the yellows...








"Cookie" 
















The above two have no names and I'm not sure about color ID either (?)
Jewel 








- - - - - 
This is it for now. I'm really hoping to get some merles and roans eventually.


----------



## zigable (Jul 26, 2010)

*drools over Cookie*
I'm a sucker for the broken/marked blacks. Cookie is adorable. You have some beautiful mice there!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Your baby pics colours, in order that you posted them:

Broken Recessive Yellow
Broken black
Broken Argente
Brindle (possibly broken if it has white spots, didn't get a good body shot)
Broken dove


----------



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

in the fourth picture, the little tiny baby looking at the camera...is freaking adorable. omg


----------



## omahapied (Aug 29, 2010)

zigable - thanks. I'm retaining two black/white broken does from Penelope's litter... I'll get some updated pictures of them next week providing all goes well.

Rhasputin - thanks for the picture ID!

Just Mouse - He is a cutie! I gave him to a friend right after I took these pictures, Mevlin was beginning to object to his presence.


----------



## Bryana (Nov 30, 2009)

I adore Jewel!


----------



## Taegan (Sep 13, 2010)

the fourth picture = incredibly cute babies alert!


----------

